# Free 3D imageing Program?



## Ilayas (Sep 20, 2009)

I've noticed that in my backgrounds particularly in interior spaces that my perspective suffers a lot.  So what I would like is a simple easy to uses free 3d image program that will let me build "rooms" that I can view from multiple camera angles.  

I don't need a high polygon count or anything fancy just something that'll get me by.  Does any one happen to know of a program that'll fit the bill?


----------



## Runefox (Sep 20, 2009)

Well, there's always Blender, though that might be a little higher up on the scale of difficulty than you'd like. Another option (not for rooms, but for landscapes) would be Terragen, which makes it incredibly easy to create semi-realistic (and offers the tools to create very realistic) scenery.

One thing you might want to look into would actually be a level editor for a video game. Often, they're optimized for creating rooms and things like that quickly, and offer decent quality for the time put into them. It's not as clean as actually modelling a room, but if you don't have much experience, it might be a place to look.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 20, 2009)

Google Sketchup http://sketchup.google.com/index.html

Truespace http://www.caligari.com/


----------



## Aden (Sep 20, 2009)

Blendeerrrrrrrrrrr

rrrrr


----------



## Derricklesters2009 (Sep 20, 2009)

I've never heard of Blender but I know that Shade 8 is REALLY good and also REALLY expensive.

That's what I've got.

You can find it here: http://www.madisonartshop.com/shade...m_medium=shopping+engine&utm_campaign=froogle

This is fancy though.
If you go with it, DON'T GET PROFESSIONAL!!! It's $350 more expensive.


----------



## Aden (Sep 20, 2009)

Derricklesters2009 said:


> I've never heard of Blender but I know that Shade 8 is REALLY good and also REALLY expensive.
> 
> That's what I've got.
> 
> ...



I've never heard of Shade 8, and I'm in my 4th year of going to college for 3D art and animation. I'm guessing it's on the same level as DAZ3D applications.

And $150 is REALLY expensive? Really?

Edit: Hahahaha it looks like Autodesk is playing catch-up with the Blender Foundation: they just added integrated node compositing. brb loling smugly.


----------



## Tanzenlicht (Sep 21, 2009)

I've made mock ups of rooms in the Sims before.  Not free, admittedly, but hey, video game.


----------



## krisCrash (Sep 21, 2009)

Aden said:


> And $150 is REALLY expensive?



it's a lot of money for something you just use to sketch up quick background guidelines :grin:


----------



## Ilayas (Sep 21, 2009)

Aden said:


> I've never heard of Shade 8, and I'm in my 4th year of going to college for 3D art and animation. I'm guessing it's on the same level as DAZ3D applications.
> 
> And $150 is REALLY expensive? Really?
> 
> Edit: Hahahaha it looks like Autodesk is playing catch-up with the Blender Foundation: they just added integrated node compositing. brb loling smugly.



$150 is kind of a lot when you were hoping to find something for free.


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 21, 2009)

Ilayas said:


> $150 is kind of a lot when you were hoping to find something for free.



You should see what AutoDesk used to charge for AutoCAD and 3D Studio.  I also less-than-fondly remember the hardware dongles we had to plug in just so the programs would load.


----------



## Aden (Sep 21, 2009)

krisCrash said:


> it's a lot of money for something you just use to sketch up quick background guidelines :grin:





Ilayas said:


> $150 is kind of a lot when you were hoping to find something for free.



Which is why I suggested Blender, which still remains my favorite package even after using most of the high-end ones for a long time.



ArielMT said:


> You should see what AutoDesk used to charge for AutoCAD and 3D Studio.  I also less-than-fondly remember the hardware dongles we had to plug in just so the programs would load.



Oh Autodesk you money-sucking corporation of pricks lovable scamp.

Logic Pro 7 had a USB dongle as well (they called it an "XSKey"). I bought it, but I'd have to imagine that the dongle doesn't provide much extra piracy protection (just judging by the sheer amount of torrents I saw of that package) while managing to inconvenience me and my very small number of USB ports.

\shaddup I have a laptop.


----------



## krisCrash (Sep 22, 2009)

Aden said:


> Which is why I suggested Blender, which still remains my favorite package even after using most of the high-end ones for a long time.


I know 



> while managing to inconvenience me and my very small number of USB ports.
> 
> \shaddup I have a laptop.


Get this:





fanciest way to get more USB ports 
(though later I did see way more practical ways)


----------



## Aden (Sep 22, 2009)

krisCrash said:


> I know
> 
> 
> Get this:
> fanciest way to get more USB ports



Ohhhhhh man, want.

I do actually have one of those cooling pads which also doubles as a USB splitter, but the ports are unstable. They don't seem to be getting enough power, which resulted in my XSKey being disconnected some random times and Logic trying to quit on me.


----------



## Faustus (Sep 22, 2009)

Anyone mentioned Wings 3D yet? I think that's still free...

-F


----------

